# New tool cutter/grinder



## ScrapMetal (Apr 20, 2013)

I finally "bit the bullet" and ordered an Enco tool cutter/grinder.  The "catalog" price was over $300 but the "online" price was $249 (plus ground shipping).  I figured since these were no longer available through HF this was as cheap as it was going to get.

I started to put it together to test the fit and make sure all the parts were there.  True to form (seems to happen every time I get Chicom stuff) it was missing one split ring lock washer of some unique size.  I have since picked up both 3/8" and 10mm lock washers to see which comes closest.




The posts for the water trays are covered in thick paint so I will have to sand that off to get them on all the way.  The castings for the water trays look like they were done in a child's sand box, taken out without cleaning the sand out, and slathered with thick green paint.  The brackets for the angled tables are "pot metal" and ill fitting.  Likewise the little miter angle tool is made of the same, if not lighter, stuff.  Feels like it will come apart if you blow on it to hard.  The "handles" for adjusting the tables are aluminum posts fitted with what would appear to be nails hammered flat on each end.

Another "nice" touch is the coolant cup.  With the valve fitting properly seated the valve handle is unusable.  I'll have to use a thinner washer to get it back to the other side where it belongs.




Now, all this being said, I did only pay $249 + shipping as opposed to $1500!! for a Baldor unit.  The roughness of the casting will have no bearing on how it operates so is just a matter of aesthetics.   If the pot metal brackets were to break I can easily make stronger replacements.  The same goes for the miter, though I may just make a new one before I even try to use it as I really don't trust it.

Once I get it put together the real test will be what happens when I plug it in.  I'm pretty sure I'll have the time tomorrow so I'll post back with my results.  If it runs okay, and I have no reason to believe it won't, it will still be a pretty good deal despite it's rough heritage.

Come on!  It was only $249! 

-Ron


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 20, 2013)

Ron have you seen the video on how ti fix all the problems on these things. I did mine and it made a vast improvement it is posted on this site to.

Paul


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 20, 2013)

Keith Fenner has 4 YouTube videos on his "upgrades" to a Chicom carbide grinder.  

Part 1:

http://youtu.be/9xRy8wGfcIk

Part 2:
http://youtu.be/oDpg-rEBSgs

Part 3:
http://youtu.be/OkUho_QCnDs

Part 4:
http://youtu.be/jx-a5utUr64


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks guys.  I'll give the vids a good (wide awake ) viewing tomorrow.  It will be a while before I can actually use it as I need to order some proper wheels for it so there will be plenty of time to fiddle with it .  Who uses these crappy green wheels anyway?

-Ron


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks good. To late now but before you order from enco always serch for Free shipping codes and discount codes. As thay seem to have them out every mounth.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 21, 2013)

kd4gij said:


> Looks good. To late now but before you order from enco always serch for Free shipping codes and discount codes. As thay seem to have them out every mounth.



Already ahead of you on that one.  I used a "free shipping" code, it even showed it on my invoice.  Problem was this weighed more than UPS would take so it had to be shipped by regular carrier so my "code" didn't give me anything.

Should have waited to see if they had an offer that would of covered this kind of shipping but I'm not sure if they can even do that for this small of item.



On another note, I didn't have a whole lot of time to work on it today but I cleaned up the posts and got the trays on.  I also spent a bit of time fiddling with the fit of the tables.  Turns out that they fit better than I had surmised on the first go-around.  I did put power to it just to make sure it would go in circles like it should.  There is a bit of vibration, not overly excessive, but I may be able to smooth that out some. (Yes, I'll watch the vids.)  Still not sure if I would trust the grinding wheels on there as they do look a bit sub-par.

I have a question though.  The grinding wheels could be held on by 8 screws but there are only 4 screws in each one even though I can see the other four threaded holes on the grinder and the 4 unused holes on the back of the grinding stone?  Should I get more screws or are 4 in each "enough"?  They just do this to save money on their end?

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 6, 2013)

Okay, I must be missing something in the big scheme of things.  I looked on Enco, Travers, and McMaster's sites looking for decent replacement grinding wheels (white, or pink if the price isn't too steep) and haven't been finding a whole lot.

Where are you guys sourcing your grinding discs from?

Thanks much,

-Ron


----------



## Ray C (May 6, 2013)

Same problem here.  MSC is tried and true and carries a lot so that's where I get them.   Prices are high though.

Ray



ScrapMetal said:


> Okay, I must be missing something in the big scheme of things.  I looked on Enco, Travers, and McMaster's sites looking for decent replacement grinding wheels (white, or pink if the price isn't too steep) and haven't been finding a whole lot.
> 
> Where are you guys sourcing your grinding discs from?
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Buck (May 6, 2013)

So when did HF quit selling these?  I think that one looks nicer than the old HF ones though.


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 7, 2013)

Uncle Buck said:


> So when did HF quit selling these?  I think that one looks nicer than the old HF ones though.



I think the last time I saw them in a HF ad was probably close to a year ago.  This one is a few dollars more (wait for a good sale code) but it was still the cheapest option I could find with the features I wanted.

Ray,  I'll check out what MSC's has.  Thanks much.

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 8, 2013)

Wow.  Not much in the way of choices at MSC for white (no pink) aluminum oxide.  There's the Type 2 Norton @ 117.66 (80 grit) and the Type 50 Camel @ 53.04 (46) grit.  A whole _*two*_ to choose from.  By the way, what's the difference between Type 2 and Type 50?

I was able to find _*one*_ wheel on Traver's site but it looks to be the same Camel wheel as at MSC - cheaper though at $44.46

There has to be a supplier with better selection on these somewhere.

-Ron


----------



## brasssmanget (May 8, 2013)

Can I ask what the freight bill was on shipping? I'm seriously considering one of these myself, and almost pulled the trigger last month with the free shipping deal, but hesitated. Glad I did now......at 100# it's going to be a handful for a driver. Last time I got a heavy piece by freight (HF band saw) it was demolished and need a replacement, and then another replacement on some parts for the second one. :thinking:

I picked up a diamond wheel awhile back, but it still sits in the box until I get something to put it on.


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 8, 2013)

brasssmanget said:


> Can I ask what the freight bill was on shipping? I'm seriously considering one of these myself, and almost pulled the trigger last month with the free shipping deal, but hesitated. Glad I did now......at 100# it's going to be a handful for a driver. Last time I got a heavy piece by freight (HF band saw) it was demolished and need a replacement, and then another replacement on some parts for the second one. :thinking:
> 
> I picked up a diamond wheel awhile back, but it still sits in the box until I get something to put it on.



The total weight on the shipment was 110lbs, if I remember correctly, just OVER UPS's weight limit.  That is why they had to send it by truck freight (or whatever it was called) and the "free shipping" did not apply in this case.  The internet price for the grinder was $249.95 and the shipping added another $79.00.  (IMO,  I consider having over a hundred pounds shipping half way across the country for eighty bucks a pretty good deal.)

If I could/would have used a 20% off sale code that would have knocked the price down to $200+shipping but I'm not sure if it even could have been used on that "internet" price.  Wouldn't hurt to check though.

Hope this helps,

-Ron


----------



## Old Iron (May 9, 2013)

There is a guy on ebay selling diamond wheels for about 40.00 but you would have to drill the wholes.

I ran across it today but forgot to save it just do a search for tool cutter/grinder wheels.

Paul


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Paul.  I'll take a look but I was more interested in wheels that I could use for grinding HSS bits for the lathe (and mill in some cases).

Appreciate the "heads up",

-Ron


----------



## brasssmanget (May 9, 2013)

That answered my question Ron - thanks. I think the next 20% sale is going to cost me. anic:


----------



## lrsglory (Sep 6, 2013)

ScrapMetal said:


> Thanks guys. I'll give the vids a good (wide awake ) viewing tomorrow. It will be a while before I can actually use it as I need to order some proper wheels for it so there will be plenty of time to fiddle with it . Who uses these crappy green wheels anyway?
> 
> -Ron



They are crystalon wheels, silicon carbide, for grindiing carbide


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice grinder, and a good savings on money that you can spend on something else.


----------

